# Turks and Caicos Bonefishing – Caribbean Roadtrip – 6/9 thru 6/15/10



## phishphood

Dude, that's one heck of a week. Congrats all around.


----------



## mark_gardner

heck of a week to say the least  congrats on the bones  thats one i havent gotten yet :-[


----------



## makin moves

The report on your trip was off the chain. I thought I was there when I was reading your report. Congrats on your accomplishments. You can check that off your bucket list.


----------



## Flyline

wow! THAT'S SOME AWESOME TRIP! I wish I can grab a flyrod and go out to the remote bonefishing country then I can fish there every day. That's some Island I will never leave like this! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## adc77

nice! Congrats on the firsties and a DIY trip to boot. i have been trying to sell my wife on a trip like this for six months. i think she is worried i wont come back.


----------



## out-cast

DUDE!! Did you hit the Powerball or something? I swear every few reports of yours, your somewhere exotic. WTF?!?! Rant and jealousy off. ;D


----------



## richwalker71

A great read! Thanks for that, and congrats.

TRW


----------



## HaMm3r

> Dude, that's one heck of a week. Congrats all around.


Thanks bud, it was a good time and a nice break from the real world. I’d go back tomorrow if I could! 



> heck of a week to say the least  congrats on the bones  thats one i havent gotten yet :-[


Yeah, it’s tough when they don’t live close to home, isn’t it?  I caught a couple years ago on spinning gear when I was down in the keys doing my scuba certification, but it’s been a long, long time. 



> The report on your trip was off the chain. I thought I was there when I was reading your report. Congrats on your accomplishments. You can check that off your bucket list.


Thanks for the kudos man!  Be glad you only get to enjoy the good parts. If you were really there, you’d have got to experience gnats on steroids, mosquitoes, biting flies, fire coral on your legs, a hook in the butt, waders filled with sharp shell fragments and mud, dehydration and hyperthermia, and that was just on the day I went fishing! ;D



> wow! THAT'S SOME AWESOME TRIP! I wish I can grab a flyrod and go out to the remote bonefishing country then I can fish there every day. That's some Island I will never leave like this! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


You’re right, I could almost live on a island like that. I’ve been to a lot of places in the Caribbean and some scare the crap out of me, but Provo felt so safe and easy-going. I never ran into an unfriendly face. 



> nice! Congrats on the firsties and a DIY trip to boot. i have been trying to sell my wife on a trip like this for six months. i think she is worried i wont come back.


You have to bring her along, like I did. 



> DUDE!! Did you hit the Powerball or something? I swear every few reports of yours, your somewhere exotic. WTF?!?! Rant and jealousy off. ;D


Haha…you guys better hope I don’t ever win the lotto, or this place will be inundated with more reports than you could stomach from all over the world!  I never envisioned myself as one of those adventurous types who would enjoy travelling to exotic fishing destinations, but then I started fly fishing and something clicked, or maybe snapped, like my sanity probably! :



> A great read! Thanks for that, and congrats.
> 
> TRW


You’re welcome and thank you right back! 


Hey guys, here’s something kinda neat that I didn’t notice when I took this shot. If you read the report, you saw I mentioned the abundance of conch shells lying on the beach. Well, see how many you can find in this picture. I thought there was only one when I took it!


----------



## Canoeman

That's a fun day. Go out and find them on your own. You did a good job.


----------



## deerfly

that was awesome Jeff, yer makin' me jealous.  

Congrats again on breaking the bonefish spell too, you most certainly worked hard enough to deserve your victory.


----------



## beavis

looks like you had a lot of fun there. congrats on a good trip and great report.


----------



## PVredfisher

Awesome report [smiley=headbang.gif] Bonefish on the fly is sweet, something on my list to do


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo

AWESOME!! Thanks for sharing..


----------



## backwaterbandits

GREAT report and fish! 
Looks like you had a really nice family vacation 
and got in plenty of adventure to boot!


----------



## iMacattack

did you get my email with attachment?


----------



## Guest

The Turks & Caicos Islands are some of my favorite on this side of the world. Some of the most beautiful beaches in the world!

Since college, I rebelled against responsibility and getting a "real" job. For the last 15 years I have been teaching Scuba Diving and have been lucky enough to travel/dive all over the Planet. As far as the Carribean, I have been to some islands at least 5 times.

If you ever go back to The Turks & Caicos get over to West Caicos and the Islands that follow west. That is as good as it gets anywhere in the Carribean in terms of Diving not to mention the miles after miles of flats where the Bonefish have never seen a fly or lure as I have released many Bones on rubber worms/lizards and other "weird" lures just because I could. I never back down, shy away from or feel sorry for dumb fish when I come across them. ;D


----------



## HaMm3r

> did you get my email with attachment?


I did now.  It was in my spam folder. Amazing how these fancy new mail clients know just where things are supposed to go.  ;D 

The adjustments look great btw, thanks for doing that. I might even change them out with the ones in the report. 

I've also started fiddling with that little project we talked about.  :


----------



## mark_gardner

> The Turks & Caicos Islands are some of my favorite on this side of the world. Some of the most beautiful beaches in the world!
> 
> Since college, I rebelled against responsibility and getting a "real" job. For the last 15 years I have been teaching Scuba Diving and have been lucky enough to travel/dive all over the Planet. As far as the Carribean, I have been to some islands at least 5 times.
> 
> If you ever go back to The Turks & Caicos get over to West Caicos and the Islands that follow west. That is as good as it gets anywhere in the Carribean in terms of Diving not to mention the miles after miles of flats where the Bonefish have never seen a fly or lure as I have released many Bones on rubber worms/lizards and other "weird" lures just because I could. I never back down, shy away from or feel sorry for dumb fish when I come across them.  ;D



after reading that i'm thinking we need to hold the next rally some where out there  we can get our own island ;D seriously


----------



## HaMm3r

> That's a fun day. Go out and find them on your own. You did a good job.


Thanks CM!  I am proud of myself. It would have been easy to give up and just hire a guide to put me on the fish, but that would have been a copout, and would have been nowhere near as meaningful.



> that was awesome Jeff, yer makin' me jealous.
> 
> Congrats again on breaking the bonefish spell too, you most certainly worked hard enough to deserve your victory.


Heck, I’m jealous too…of everyone who has bonefish in their backyards and can fish for them regularly! :'( It’s been a week since I’ve hooked one and I am jonesin’ for more already…

Oh, and thanks. Whatd’ya think I should target next? ;D



> looks like you had a lot of fun there. congrats on a good trip and great report.


Thanks. It’s been rough being back at work, that’s for sure. 



> Awesome report [smiley=headbang.gif] Bonefish on the fly is sweet, something on my list to do


Put it on your short list! It’s really tough, but they sure are fun. 



> AWESOME!! Thanks for sharing..


You bet! That’s my job… ok, not really, but traveling and writing fishing reports would be THE job, wouldn’t it? 



> GREAT report and fish!
> Looks like you had a really nice family vacation
> and got in plenty of adventure to boot!


Thank you! Like I said, it was probably the best family vacation we’ve had, but my wife really doesn’t understand the “adventure” part of it. She thinks I’m nuts going off by myself in these foreign countries. She might be right… 



> The Turks & Caicos Islands are some of my favorite on this side of the world. Some of the most beautiful beaches in the world!
> 
> Since college, I rebelled against responsibility and getting a "real" job. For the last 15 years I have been teaching Scuba Diving and have been lucky enough to travel/dive all over the Planet. As far as the Carribean, I have been to some islands at least 5 times.
> 
> If you ever go back to The Turks & Caicos get over to West Caicos and the Islands that follow west. That is as good as it gets anywhere in the Carribean in terms of Diving not to mention the miles after miles of flats where the Bonefish have never seen a fly or lure as I have released many Bones on rubber worms/lizards and other "weird" lures just because I could. I never back down, shy away from or feel sorry for dumb fish when I come across them. ;D


Yeah, I’m with you on the TC’s. My kids were watching travel channel the other day and saw the resort we stayed at. They ranked it #6 in the whole world!  Plus, I already knew it was one of the premiere scuba destinations on the planet. I work with a certified dive master and he was so pissed at me for going down there and not diving. I’m even certified, but need a refresher course just to be safe, and he’s like, “dude, I can recertify you anytime for free!” 

Anyway, it was hard to go too far when I was on a family vacation. If it had been a dedicated fishing trip, then that would have been different. However, we did fly over West Caicos on the approach, and I snapped this photo of it.


----------



## HaMm3r

> after reading that i'm thinking we need to hold the next rally some where out there  we can get our own island  ;D seriously


You don't even know how awesome a little gheenoe or other super shallow draft microskiff would be in some of those inland salt flats. Wading is rough because it's so soft and mucky, even the ocean side had some pretty squishy spots, but the places you could go in one of our rides! Brett's Slipper, for example, is made for that place!


----------



## iMacattack

Let me know if there is anything I can do to help.. 

Cheers


----------



## paint it black

> Heck, I’m jealous too…of everyone who has bonefish in their backyards and can fish for them regularly! :'( It’s been a week since I’ve hooked one and I am jonesin’ for more already…



Make it down to Miami one day.
Not as great of a scenery, but we can almost pick them off the beach on the right tide and conditions. lol



Great photos, and great write up as usual!
Congrats on sealing the deal!


----------



## HaMm3r

> Heck, I’m jealous too…of everyone who has bonefish in their backyards and can fish for them regularly! :'( It’s been a week since I’ve hooked one and I am jonesin’ for more already…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make it down to Miami one day.
> Not as great of a scenery, but we can almost pick them off the beach on the right tide and conditions. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Great photos, and great write up as usual!
> Congrats on sealing the deal!
Click to expand...

You know, I had a 4.5 hour layover in Miami on the way home, and it occurred to me that if it were a little longer I might have been able to get some fishing in. ;D

Seriously though, I really should take you up on that offer. I've got some trips keeping me pretty busy through July, but after that I may get with you about coming down for a long weekend.


----------



## paint it black

lol.
We could have got on some tarpon and peacock bass right across the street from the airport in the airport lakes during those 4.5 hours.

I live about 5 minutes away from M.I.A. lol

But let me know.
The bones aren't the biggest, but there's a lot of them.
There are big ones mixed in, the small ones just out number them and get to the small flies first. 

I think if we use a crab pattern the big ones might be a little more interested. lol


----------

